# best finish book



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I've narrowed it down to two. "Tauntons Complete Illustrated Guide to Finising" by Jeff Jewitt or "Understanding Wood Finishing: How to Select and Apply the Right Finish" by Bob Flexner. Which should I get? I have limited finish experience and want a comprehensive book.


----------



## wmodavis (Dec 26, 2010)

*Understanding Wood Finishing by Bob Flexner*

The one I have gotten so much out of is Understanding Wood Finishing by Bob Flexner. I whole heartedly vote for it.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

get both, and posibly another one. though the basics are the same, dif people have dif tricks. information is power. the more you know, the better the chance of finding what works best for you.


----------



## dougj71 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have Flexner's book.Really like it.


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I went ahead and ordered the Flexner book. Jack makes a great point about people having different technique tips. Thanks for the input guys!


----------

